# Saluti ai fratelli rossoneri



## Zvonimir (22 Ottobre 2012)

in questo momento assurdo per il mondo rossonero, mi sono iscritto per condividere gioie e dolori (purtroppo più dolori) 
di questo anno maledetto. 
Non so se ce la faremo, ma comunque sempre e comunque forza milan


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuto.


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2012)

ciao benvenuto  ci dobbiamo fare forza stare uniti nel bene e nel male


----------



## DannySa (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ciao!


----------

